# après une update



## thiboos1998 (23 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour je suis ici pour vous parler d'un problème dut à la nouvelle mise à jour de ios 7. Quand j'avais finis d'attendre j'ai vu que c'était chouette cette nouvelle version. 
J'ai commencer a m'identifier sur game center et j'ai ouvert un jeu (Call of mini: infinity) 
Et c'est là que j'ai vu que mes données avaient disparues car je ne reretrouvait niveau 1 alors que j'allais être niveau 20. J'ai marquer un mot a l'assistance mais c'était pas très efficace 
j'aurais pu croire que j'avais mélanger mon compte game center a celui de ma soeur mais malheureusenent NON. Le pire c que sur d'autres jeu que j'ai télécharger on n'a pas perdu la progression alors chuis dégouter est-ce q'il y a un moyen de rettrouver son compte ? Est un beug ?J'attends des réponses


----------

